# My Chevy Van.



## CJTORINO

this is such a great revell kit, I bought five of 'em.
mostly for the double axle car trailer that is included.
Built one up, and use it for display, with a hot rod chevy on the trailer, it looks great,
Anyway, here is the Van:


----------



## superduty455

That looks great Chuck! You don't see too many of these built. I like the fact you added the hitch ball and all.
Looks like it is a nice kit.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO

I use this Van, and its double axle trailer, as a display piece.
usually, it has a Yenko Camaro on the trailer.









Thanks Chris.


----------



## spencer1984

Excellent work! Vans always seem to give me trouble, I'd love to get one to turn out this smooth.


----------



## Stangfreak

I'm a Ford Team Man...














































*Seriously, That's a really good looking model of a Chevy van... I like the fender flares on it... Reminds me of the good ole Van Slammin' days... Really a Great looking set... Nice trailer too !!! *


----------

